# Anyone else have neighbors that will become a liability WTSHTF?



## northernmaine

I was wondering if anyone else has neighbors like I have. While I live in a very rural area I have a few neighbors close by and the closest one I believe is going to be a problem for me when TSHTF. He seems to be one of these 40 year old adolescents that never really grew up. He and his girlfriend are gainfully employed and take care of themselves at the moment but seem to only live for the weekends so they can party hard with their buddies. While we are busy on our side of the line gardening, planting orchards, canning and the like. They drink lots of Bud Lite, stay up late, and of course they have guns.
I can see them getting very hungry very fast when things fall apart and I don't think they would think twice about helping themselves to our stuff. 
Having said that while I am no "high speed death machine" we are more than capable of defending what we have but any exchange of gunfire with anyone leaves open the very real possibility of someone on our side taking a dirt nap.

Has anyone been through a natural disaster and had to deal with people like this when the system as we know it ceases to exist?

I have other neighbors a little further away than this character (1/2 mile or more)that seem to be more self sufficient that I'm not worried about as much but this guy and his buddies give me a reason to pause and ponder what I might have to do to keep my family safe.


----------



## Fuzzee

I think just about anyone has at some point. I have multiple times and have some adult aged adolescents living next to me right now I know will be trouble when shtf and things get bad. You simply have to prepare to deal with them as best you can. If you've got any family members that live eslewhere that could add to your strength when things go bad you might see about having them hold up with you. Conflict and shtf in such a way will be a part of life. Same as it can be now, but on a far more aggressive and violent level. If you want to survive you'll have to meet violence with violence, because in reality that's the only way to meet it once the time for peacable solutions has passed.


----------



## alterego

Yes we all have neighbors who will be a liability after shtf. We all have neighbors now who are liabilities as a burden on society.


----------



## northernmaine

My neighbor knows I'm heavily armed, he has seen me send hundreds of rounds downrange. I have two grown children with spouses that will be coming here when the balloon goes up, we will have plenty of firepower and manpower.


----------



## Jardude

I've got the same neighbors. Problem is we're related. It'll be that much harder to "get them outta the way".


----------



## Smitty901

Not any where near by. However if there was any threat would be dealt with as needed.
SHTF don't come here unless invited.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I have one set of neighbors in particular that I am wary of. I do have three sets of neighbors that I believe will be quite useful in a mutual support situation, but we live in a subdivision and there are a lot of people I don't really know on other streets.


----------



## paraquack

You have voiced an idea that I have managed to push to the back of my mind for years. While one of my immediate neighbors would be an asset the other would be a burden. Fortunately the group is small and I know they (all females) are unarmed. Unfortunately at least one boyfriend is "gangsta" and I would not doubt he would be a real threat. The idea of being forced to defend my place from a friend or neighbor is the biggest reason I could see for bugging out. To me, it's a lot easier to say no to a stranger than a neighbor and back it up with the necessary force to get NO across to them. I wish I had more neighbors like the one who is preparing, albeit slowly due to money and lost job. I would not hesitate to share. I guess you have to do, what you have to do. I just don't know if I would be stupid and hesitate, I pray not.


----------



## grinder37

As i've mentioned before,I live in a very rural area as well with two of my best friends/families being my nieghbors and are also preppers.But we do have a third that is not,an old sickly man (which him and I have had many words over the years).Now that he's in bad shape,his 40 something year old son and his whore moved in to "assist" with the dads needs.To give you an idea,the boy has a mullet that looks just like Joe Dirt's and they (him and her) are covered in prison tattoos.They have in and out traffic at all hours which makes the rest of us think he's dealing drugs or running a meth lab as they have pretty much taken over the dads trailer.They've had the sheriff there numerous times over thier fighting with each other and people that show up.One time they and another couple ended up brawling naked in thier yard and once again had the sheriff haul them away (it was not a pretty sight,lol).They are the classic definition of white trash.When SHTF happens,we figure on them being our first source of trouble makers,but any acts toward us,violent,stealing,or whatever will be dealt with swiftly.Our 3 families are all in agreement that we will not live in fear from these two as i'm sure we'll have bigger challenges to face ahead.


----------



## Montana Rancher

The day after it hits the fan I'm telling all my neighbors that in the day time they are allowed to visit but after dark I will shoot anyone on my property. It's a well understood axiom of society that after dark a person does not have the ability to determine a persons motives it is assumed they are bad.

Once I told the scumbag neighbor that, then just set a half empty bottle of booze in plain sight and ambush them when they sneak over to take it, put them out of your misery and problem solved.

I don't know a couple of newer neighbors as they are anti social but I don't have any obvious problems, this is a preemptive move.


----------



## Ripon

I feel for you OP. is it possible to get to know them now? It may not but it may be easier then dealing with them later. If nothing else it helps you size them up. I had this experience about 3 months back. I have some in city neighbors that worry me. He had his vehicle shot at early one morning a few weeks back, police came, took report, officer told me he probably pissed off a local dealer - great. This neighbor came to my home a day later to ask me if I saw anything. He looks like an early twenties drug thug. He desired to tell me he'd just bought a shotgun for defense, and by appearances it means he was not defended earlier. Great, now I know, he has a shotgun and not much else.

If I were you I would plant a tomato garden as close to them, as far from you, and with clear site to you just for them. It's called bait. If they are as described they'll go for what is easy first, and give you a chance to take a serious advantage in that time.


----------



## AquaHull

It doesn't matter what you do or how bad azz you think you are. It doesn't matter how often you practice, All it takes in 1 round from a sniper you don't see. That can come from inside your neighbors house thru an open window.


----------



## northernmaine

Ripon said:


> I feel for you OP. is it possible to get to know them now? It may not but it may be easier then dealing with them later. If nothing else it helps you size them up. I had this experience about 3 months back. I have some in city neighbors that worry me. He had his vehicle shot at early one morning a few weeks back, police came, took report, officer told me he probably pissed off a local dealer - great. This neighbor came to my home a day later to ask me if I saw anything. He looks like an early twenties drug thug. He desired to tell me he'd just bought a shotgun for defense, and by appearances it means he was not defended earlier. Great, now I know, he has a shotgun and not much else.
> 
> If I were you I would plant a tomato garden as close to them, as far from you, and with clear site to you just for them. It's called bait. If they are as described they'll go for what is easy first, and give you a chance to take a serious advantage in that time.


He was here when I bought the place, his house was neat and well kept, and I even meet him before we bought the place, he seemed nice enough at the time, we get along ok but you can just tell they are the type of people that don't think about tomorrow in the least.

The approach I'm going to take when everything comes crashing down is to simply tell him that any and all that threaten our family will be killed on sight. It's really not something I am looking forward to doing, I would much rather live in peace.


----------



## northernmaine

AquaHull said:


> It doesn't matter what you do or how bad azz you think you are. It doesn't matter how often you practice, All it takes in 1 round from a sniper you don't see. That can come from inside your neighbors house thru an open window.


That works both ways.


----------



## AquaHull

Yes but a "Good Guy" is less apt to utilize that option.


----------



## grinder37

AquaHull said:


> Yes but a "Good Guy" is less apt to utilize that option.


True,but it would also depend on the situation and the threat you could be dealing with as to who would/could snipe who.People may be shocked at what a "good guy" is capable of when it comes to the safety and preventative protection of their family.Speaking in a WROL scenario only of course.


----------



## Ripon

Worst case scenerio for you is that his friends decide to but out to his place. If its rural they'll think they can hunt and pilfer food from gardens and such. If they arrive and are there in mass you have a real problem. You can be a great shot but you can only fend off so many or hit so many at a great distance. 

I hate to say this but you might even want to explore a death bucket. That's my name for a 5-6 gallon bucket of kibble that will kill the party that eats it. It might be easier to poison some alcohol and then make sure the stuff is easy to find.


----------



## grinder37

Ripon said:


> Worst case scenerio for you is that his friends decide to but out to his place. If its rural they'll think they can hunt and pilfer food from gardens and such. If they arrive and are there in mass you have a real problem. You can be a great shot but you can only fend off so many or hit so many at a great distance.
> 
> I hate to say this but you might even want to explore a death bucket. That's my name for a 5-6 gallon bucket of kibble that will kill the party that eats it. It might be easier to poison some alcohol and then make sure the stuff is easy to find.


True,one can't plan for every single scenario,in which case everybody will/would be at the same risk.But I like the "death bucket" idea alot,sort of like some bait you could say.But I seriously do think once we hit wrol,I would still eliminate the threat and we also have 7 men and 3 women between the three familys to keep watch and defend when it all does come down.I would never consider being the aggressor as things are now,but after shtf,I don't think I would hesitate.My best scenario would be for them to bug out fast and I think they would as they have nothing to sustain them where they're at unless they think they're gonna live off of what we worked for,but we have already planned for that.


----------



## Leon

my neighbors to the right of me are on friendly terms, but the neighbor on the left side is a haughty worthless asshole. Most of the folks who live around here are rich and spoiled, they don't know how to grow anything or actually survive without their job. Their big houses will be the first targets of roaming gangs and I am willing to bet most don't own guns. Even if they do, that little 9mm glock with one clip in the nightstand won't be near enough.


----------



## Ripon

Yep I have one of those next to me right now, and a solid Korean war vet on the other side. I don't plan on being here long enough to help him out if SHTF, he's got a nice old pick up so I might offer to let the ole guy follow us to NV - always better to have someone to travel with. (gotta have a point man right)?

Again to the OP come up with plans. Be it plant a trap garden, prepare poisoned goods, establish a solid field of fire between you and them, set up security cameras with enough distance to be able to monitor them, maybe invest in your own drone, examine early warning boobie traps, lethal boobie traps or at least one to cause harm, etc etc. The fact is you are now thinking about it - they are not. That is one hell of an advantage.



Leon said:


> my neighbors to the right of me are on friendly terms, but the neighbor on the left side is a haughty worthless asshole. Most of the folks who live around here are rich and spoiled, they don't know how to grow anything or actually survive without their job. Their big houses will be the first targets of roaming gangs and I am willing to bet most don't own guns. Even if they do, that little 9mm glock with one clip in the nightstand won't be near enough.


----------



## northernmaine

Ripon said:


> Worst case scenerio for you is that his friends decide to but out to his place. If its rural they'll think they can hunt and pilfer food from gardens and such. If they arrive and are there in mass you have a real problem. You can be a great shot but you can only fend off so many or hit so many at a great distance.
> 
> I hate to say this but you might even want to explore a death bucket. That's my name for a 5-6 gallon bucket of kibble that will kill the party that eats it. It might be easier to poison some alcohol and then make sure the stuff is easy to find.


I like the death bucket idea, never thought of that one. With this group I'm thinking that having some vodka or other clear alcohol that has methanol in it would be a good way to eliminate them. Dead or blind they would cease to be a problem.


----------



## Old Man

The key answer for me is, (in a SHTF can you take someones life!) Onces you answer that question the rest takes care of itself. I teach self defense class when I have extra time and the first thing I ask my class is are you willing to take a life. Some say no and I send them on there way because I tell them surrender and become a victim. I have some that say they will just try to wound them. I tell the to make funeral arrangement so their loves won"t have too. You have to be commited to save your family and ones you have alined your self with. The rest you do what you have to. PERIOD!


----------



## Deebo

My neihbor is a teacher, and a very loud drunk. behind him are "quesionable people" taht have a lot of all night traffic, I was in "the game", Im not stupid, cars flying down my street all the time, only at his house for a few minutes, then off again..
My ratty little house is probably low on the list of houses to hit, and dont have a garrden, only a fourwheeler, need to put it in the shed...But, in a world withopuit law, I hope and pray noone comes to my hacienda, cause i wont answer the door, and they force it open, they made their last mistake...No, Im no gungho- wannabe killer, but I have done without things like fancy meals and flashy clothes, spending my money and time on the future, and my preps..
Pray for peace, prepare for war...


----------



## Chipper

I don't know a couple of newer neighbors as they are anti social but I don't have any obvious problems said:


> Maybe they aren't being anti social. Just a knee jerk reaction to the crazy neighbor they unwittingly moved next to.


----------



## Southern Dad

I live in a cul-de-sac at the very back of a neighborhood. My immediate neighbor is "disabled" (overweight, back & knee problems), the center of the cul-de-sac is a family that would be a great asset after the SHTF, the house across from me? Deadbeat family with too many kids, loud music BUT owns a dozen cars in various state of repair that are pre-1976. Neighbor to my other side? Father has come gardening skills, rest of the family overweight and lazy. Yes, I have a high opinion of my neighbors. Hence, the reason that I have a security system and cameras.


----------



## Meangreen

I have a homeowners association I wouldn't mind taking out.


----------



## Lucky Jim

As the Godfather said- _"Keep your friends close but your enemies closer", _so just a friendly smile and a waved "Hi there" to your neighbours (even if you don't like them) will often do the trick to keep them sweet and lessen the chances of them killing you when SHTF.
It's not rocket science- _"The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle"- Gen. Sun Tzu, 600 BC_, so why make enemies if you don't have to?

Anyway when SHTF maybe your neighbours will make useful allies to defend your properties against zombs unless they're too drunk or drugged to shoot straight.
But if your neighbors turn threatening towards you when it hits the fan and come a-knocking your door shouting _"Hey mother******, you got food in there?"_, you'll have no choice but to go into self-defence mode..


----------



## paraquack

It sounds like there is a tad bit of animosity between you and those pesky neighbors. I'm hoping to be the first on my block to be a nuclear power. Maybe then I can get that neighbor down the street to pick up his dog's poops, or else.


----------



## I-Enjoy-Living:D

I have neighbors that are well practiced with fire arms (even their son uses BB guns) and has a4 year old daughter that I babysit and their cousins are right down the road near the woods that I would escape through. Their cousins have a very vicious dog and they are fierce too so when SHTF they would be a threat but I hope that by making friends with their daughter, they will spare me because I do take care of her. =)


----------



## Rambo Moe

Hard to find neighbors that aren't, lol.


----------



## PaulS

Any and all neighbors can be a liability under the right conditions. I have several neighbors that I am grooming as "partners" but there are others that concern me. All I can do is try to get to know them and do some personality profiling.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Old Man said:


> ...I have some that say they will just try to wound them. I tell the to make funeral arrangement so their loves won"t have too. You have to be commited to save your family and ones you have alined your self with..


Right..
_"Never do an enemy only a small injury" -Niccolo Machiavelli (strategist 1469-1527)_
_"You've got to spill their blood, or they will spill yours. Rip them up the belly. Shoot them in the guts"- Gen George Patton_

The wimpy politicians tried to just "wound" North Vietnam and as a result the war dragged on for year after year.
_"Washington locked me into a defensive strategy, thereby preventing me bringing the war to a swift conclusion"- Gen William Westmoreland _

Now they're doing the same "wound only" thing in Afghanistan, they'll never learn!- _"Our aim is not to defeat the Taliban but to contain them_" said Obama on TV a couple of years ago.

In a SHTF world *our duty will be to protect ourselves and our families *by shooting first and asking questions later. We'd be lousy hubs and fathers if we let the other guy get the first shot in and ended up like this-










_"Mom, I wish dad was here"
"So do I sweetheart, so do I".._









_"What'll we do tonight guys?"
"Let's hit 250 Grindell Avenue, I hear there's a little lady and two kids all on their lonesome"
_


----------



## csi-tech

It will just be me and the Mrs. in the middle of 300 acres. I plan to do some work on the fences to ensure we have good neighbors. If any of them become a liability I will also have a backhoe.


----------



## Inor

Two of our neighbors would be great assets. But I expect both of them will be bugging out to their deer hunting land in north-central Minnesota. I would be sorry to see them go, but that is what I would do if I were in their positions. Our other neighbor is the perfect American family - mom, dad, and two perfect children. I doubt they have ever even considered a survival situation. They seem like hard workers, but I doubt they have many useful SHTF skills. That being said, I could not turn them away if they were in a jam. - They would just have to learn on the job very quickly.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I have some not so good neighbors like everyone else I suppose, but the ones I worry most about if things really get bad, is the hoards of people coming out of our cities. Who knows what will happen, if anything, but if things get to where the only food is what was saved or what can be grown or hunted. I could see millions leaving our cities, like swarms of locust, into the country. Most, I fear won't be there asking for food, but demanding it.


----------



## Deebo

My "shady neighbors" down the road are in for a surprise this weekend. I have my fiance's puppy staying with me, and with that and all the kids being out of school soon, I will be outside all weekend. I am usually at work or asleep, but will be cleaning the yard, sighting in a crossbow, and training the puppy, any car speeding down my street will be reported. Like I said, i have been in "the game", and there's only a few reasons a house full of people has "so much traffic" it seems like a high speed parade. Luckily, we have a sherriffs substation pretty close, they just dont seem to patrol our neighberhood. I saw a sign that said something about speeding, something like If you hit my kids or my dog, don't worry about the police. I was thinking, wow, thats kind of drastic, but now that our puppy is part of my life, and with the kids soon to be finished with school, i feel the same way.


----------



## Montana Rancher

West Virgnia probably feels pretty safe right now being the 38th most populous state, but holy crap look at your neighbors. I think when people "head for the hills" you are gonna be screwed.


----------



## Deebo

"What'll we do tonight guys?"
"Let's hit 250 Grindell Avenue, I hear there's a little lady and two kids all on their lonesome"
Yes, there are those types of people out there right now, the only thing holding them back are the police. GOD forbid whenever it really gets out of hand, and the police aren't there to keep thugs at bay...


----------



## Inor

Montana Rancher said:


> West Virgnia probably feels pretty safe right now being the 38th most populous state, but holy crap look at your neighbors. I think when people "head for the hills" you are gonna be screwed.


This is strictly an outsider's opinion, but I had a contract in Huntington, WV in the pre-9/11 days (so it was at least 15 years ago). Back then anyway, the WV good ol' boys that I met had probably forgotten more about the "self-sufficient lifestyle" than I will ever know. Unless it has changed since, I pity the Cincinnati or Washington D.C. looter that goes there looking for easy pickings.


----------



## getting ready

One thing to always remember...be careful as to who you tell about your prepping or stockpiles...the more who know what you have stored, the more people will head your way. If the SHTF, protect yourself and loved ones at all times...just my opinion


----------



## paraquack

Deebo said:


> "What'll we do tonight guys?"
> "Let's hit 250 Grindell Avenue, I hear there's a little lady and two kids all on their lonesome"
> Yes, there are those types of people out there right now, the only thing holding them back are the police. GOD forbid whenever it really gets out of hand, and the police aren't there to keep thugs at bay...


You must be talking about Chicago!


----------



## Blackcat

I actually made mention of my neighbours in another post. I live in the middle of nowhere semi off grid and my nearest neighbours are a family that has lived here and worked this land for generations. They help us out from time to time with odd tasks. Im not sure what to make of them... They live in tents, are home schooled and very anti social. They are hmmm im not sure what to call it kind of texas chainsaw/hills have eyes thing going on. If they keep to themselves then np... Otherwise it could be a big problem.


----------



## Sheldon

Well until last night I thought I lived in a quiet suburb close to the cities border. Three hours of rioting with the police just 10 minutes drive away has changed my perspective. Unfortunately for me the housing situation in Sweden is pretty dire, so another set of dead bolts going on the front door.


----------



## Ripon

What are gun laws like for you? What can you have in terms of self defense?



Sheldon said:


> Well until last night I thought I lived in a quiet suburb close to the cities border. Three hours of rioting with the police just 10 minutes drive away has changed my perspective. Unfortunately for me the housing situation in Sweden is pretty dire, so another set of dead bolts going on the front door.


----------



## Ripon

I have (at my urban home) a neighbor going bad. They've already been shot at once - we are assuming by someone they peeved. It was a drive by in the middle of the day. Just two weeks ago they started installing fence posts about 10 feet out from their existing fence. It appeared they wre moving the fence out - nope - well they did move the fence out but on the other side of it they built a shanty and are renting it to homeless guys for whatever they can get. Our homeless wanderers are up significantly in number now - they look for anyting they can steal. A complaint has been put into the city, inspectors have been out, but of course with no one there when they inspect there is little they can do. The inspector said to call his cell tonight and he's going to send the cops by if there are people staying there. This landlord/tenant is apparently daddy/son. They are just the worst sort. I'm pretty sure they are scrappy but more of a threat then someone I'd want to depend on in anyway. 

Does anyone know of a golf ball like stink bomb? I can clear the trees with a 9 iron and put one in their back yard sure as I can hit a green at 120 yards out? Maybe a long wedge?


----------



## bigdogbuc

Jardude said:


> I've got the same neighbors. Problem is we're related. It'll be that much harder to "get them outta the way".


Do like I do with my problem relatives; Loan them some money. They never come back.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

bigdogbuc said:


> Do like I do with my problem relatives; Loan them some money. They never come back.


THAT IS CLASSIC! I LOVE IT!!!

Luckily most (5 of the 7 houses within 3/4 a mile) of my neighbors at my BOL are probably more self-sufficient than 99% of the preppers out there. Living in Amish country has it's benefits. Of the two that aren't Amish one family are very good friends and have at least a hundred head of cattle, the other... kind of reminds me of the OPs party hard neighbor - but at least my party hard neighbor has a few assets that could be put to good use. (He now owns the family construction business - lots of implements and a blasting permit.)


----------



## PrepConsultant

We have some friends that are here on the property(about 2-3 miles away). They are a family of 4 and very self sufficient. They have plenty of beef cattle,sheep,a few hogs and chickens. They also have a LARGE garden,chickens and horses. They are getting into solar and have an artesian well so don't really need a pump. We are all on the same page so it should be pretty cool. As for neighbors, our closest one is about 30 miles away and he has a ranch that borders us. It is about 25,000 acres but he is only there about a month out of the year. Besides him, the next neighbor is about 45-50 miles away and they are cool too..As you can see, neighbors are not close together out here but everyone works together very well. 
It takes a few hours to get to town usually and when the weather is bad, we will tell people we are going to town and they wil keep an eye out, if they don't see you in a certain amount of time, they will come looking for you in case you are stuck in the mud or snow.. When it is 40 below with a 60 below wind chill, and something happens, it is good to have people looking out!!
All in all, even though we don't live close. We are all pretty close knit. Even with us not being native from Montana.. We all get along very well..


----------



## Pir8fan

bigdogbuc said:


> Do like I do with my problem relatives; Loan them some money. They never come back.


I just tell mine "HELL NO". They don't come back either and I still have my money.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Pir8fan said:


> I just tell mine "HELL NO". They don't come back either and I still have my money.


Mine aren't that smart.


----------



## Hardknocks24

I have a family of five across the steet . Several of older folks around me the stay clear of side of the street. The family across is the one I worry about. They don't think they are planning anything for when sht hits the fan . That's fine by me they seem only to come by when I'm in back garding . I think there just trying to be friendly . But I keep an eye on them . Too many kids 5 of them .


----------



## retired guard

getting ready said:


> One thing to always remember...be careful as to who you tell about your prepping or stockpiles...the more who know what you have stored, the more people will head your way. If the SHTF, protect yourself and loved ones at all times...just my opinion


I have preps who told you that whopper?


----------



## Scotty12

My neighbors think I'm a crazy gun nut... good.


----------



## sparkyprep

I really started thinking about your question when I read it. As I sit here, I believe that my very small, rural neighborhood would probably ban together in a SHTF situation. The entire area is fairly easily defendable, and we all have resources that we could share and work together with. I actually know all of my neighbors personally, as we have a "block party" every Friday night, and we all more or less share the same perspective on things.


----------



## KingM

Our next door neighbors are good folk. Younger couple with two kids. Her father is a farmer south in the valley and they have a lot of skills. Their property is much smaller than ours and I could see working out some arrangement with them to help clear some of our timber and do planting if it came to it.

We have some boneheads living a quarter mile up the road, though. People who live in dumpy, poorly maintained places with slouchy 20ish kids hanging around smoking weed. We had a porcupine in one of the apple trees in front of the house earlier this year and someone pulled up in a pickup and shot it out of the tree from their vehicle, aiming toward my house while they did so. They drove off before I could get a license or anything, but I was incensed. My kids had been in the yard twenty minutes earlier looking at the porcupine.

Some of these people could be a real problem in a crisis.


----------



## Smitty901

Not right next door but the whole city of Milwaukee and Madison WI


----------



## bigdogbuc

Hardknocks24 said:


> I have a family of five across the steet . Several of older folks around me the stay clear of side of the street. The family across is the one I worry about. They don't think they are planning anything for when sht hits the fan . That's fine by me they seem only to come by when I'm in back garding . I think there just trying to be friendly . But I keep an eye on them . Too many kids 5 of them .


Way to profile Hardknocks. :grin: I have eight and two grandchildren. :shock: And an alcohol problem. Just kidding. Though I have told my wife when all of these lawn lizards finally move out and/or quit coming back, especially the one who keeps reproducing, I'm taking up alcoholism as a hobby. I've been assured it will never happen. "Too many of these little bastards" my wife says.

And yes, I'm Mormon. I'm just not very good at it.
But that had nothing to do with having 8 kids. We just like to do it. ::clapping::

I live in a medium sized city of about 36,000. All of my neighbors are liabilities. With the exception of two. And that lady behind me with those damn ducks, quackin' all the time, and her neighbor with the rabbits. Would make a couple of meals though. But I can say they're better than the guinea pig my daughter had. Whistlin' little bastard...


----------



## PalmettoTree

northernmaine said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has neighbors like I have. While I live in a very rural area I have a few neighbors close by and the closest one I believe is going to be a problem for me when TSHTF. He seems to be one of these 40 year old adolescents that never really grew up. He and his girlfriend are gainfully employed and take care of themselves at the moment but seem to only live for the weekends so they can party hard with their buddies. While we are busy on our side of the line gardening, planting orchards, canning and the like. They drink lots of Bud Lite, stay up late, and of course they have guns.
> I can see them getting very hungry very fast when things fall apart and I don't think they would think twice about helping themselves to our stuff.
> Having said that while I am no "high speed death machine" we are more than capable of defending what we have but any exchange of gunfire with anyone leaves open the very real possibility of someone on our side taking a dirt nap.
> 
> Has anyone been through a natural disaster and had to deal with people like this when the system as we know it ceases to exist?
> 
> I have other neighbors a little further away than this character (1/2 mile or more)that seem to be more self sufficient that I'm not worried about as much but this guy and his buddies give me a reason to pause and ponder what I might have to do to keep my family safe.


Do you think you will need to deal with just your neighbor or his friends too?

Plan for both. I'd buy some traps.


----------



## PaulS

We all have neighbors that will be ... let's say "less than a boon to our survival. I have one who is what I would call a militant couch potato. He likes motorcycles, guns and "screwing the system" but he has no preps for any kind of emergency event. He is in "law enforcement" but not a cop. He works hard for as big as he is but his and his wife's health is bad - diabetes - and I an sure that he will use force to get what he needs. I have two that are nice people and we are friendly with them but I couldn't rely on help from them - they would just be a drain on my resources.

My property is big enough that I would have plenty of notice and I wouldn't have to do more than tell them to go away until they were in dire straights - then an armed conflict might ensue.


----------



## Blademaker

Neighbor across the street preps.
Other neighbors are ex military and police.
Not too concerned about them.
And if SHTF, God willing, I'll be at my cabin/BOL with my immediate family and a few select friends.
There is some trash living in a fairly close proximity of my primary residence, but not much.


----------



## Pir8fan

Old Man said:


> The key answer for me is, (in a SHTF can you take someones life!) Onces you answer that question the rest takes care of itself. I teach self defense class when I have extra time and the first thing I ask my class is are you willing to take a life. Some say no and I send them on there way because I tell them surrender and become a victim. I have some that say they will just try to wound them. I tell the to make funeral arrangement so their loves won"t have too. You have to be commited to save your family and ones you have alined your self with. The rest you do what you have to. PERIOD!


I would not lose a minute of sleep killing someone while defending myself or my family. I've had to draw a weapon twice in the past to stop a threat and I realized right then that I would have had no problem pulling the trigger. It was enlightening to know how I would react. You never really know until the situation arises. Now I know.


----------



## ApexPredator

Hey guys prolly not the place for this post but I never post anything(on the internet new here so on unsteady ground for me) but this seems to be a related issue. I am your most dangerous neighbor. How do I become your most valuable ally. This is my interim plan until I become prepped myself.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

By coincidence, my "shady neighbor" moved out last month. YAYYY!!! 

As a "prepper" I'd already sat up and thought this through though. If SHTF, and ONLY if it were 100% confirmed that things were SERIOUSLY going in the wrong direction (martial law). One of my priorities was keeping a close eye on "shady neighbor" to be violating ANYBODY's rights. The day I found out about it. He wasn't going to get a warning visit. The only way to handle it is to eliminate the threat before it eliminates you.

Heard he moved about 10 miles away to a low rent neighborhood though. Stinks to be them.


----------



## PaulS

ApexPredator said:


> Hey guys prolly not the place for this post but I never post anything(on the internet new here so on unsteady ground for me) but this seems to be a related issue. I am your most dangerous neighbor. How do I become your most valuable ally. This is my interim plan until I become prepped myself.


You need to let me get to know you. You need to show me that you are stable and will be an asset that pays his own way. That means you have to initiate and maintain food and water in excess of what you will need. It would be better if you were a nurse, EMT, or a doctor but even then if I got the feeling that you were not trustworthy then you would not get close enough to bring harm without consequences.


----------



## Schramm

Reading the OP question made me start thinking about my neighbors. I live on a "T" and I have a busy road behind me....which sucks. I think My neighbor to the right would be a good asset. but the rest I don't know really. everyone kinda keeps to themselves. I AM worried about two neighbors. One is like 3 families living in one house...the other just "odd", but they do have children so they might be ok...I', am going to have to think more about this.


----------



## paraquack

Have had a chance to talk with my new neighbor (actual AZ citizen, not a snowbird) quite a few times. He has a nice selection of different firearms. Both he and girlfriend shoot. He seems to lean our way but as many times as I've been over to his place (girl friend showed us around the house) never saw anything other than firearm safe. But he's talking about getting a 250 gallon tote for drinking water, just in case. Wanted to know if I was interested in one. He knows the seller real well. Maybe there's hope yet.


----------



## BagLady

We're in one of those "used to be in the country" neighborhoods. We know everybody as they all grew up here. But, as good as our little Sheriff's dept. is, we still have a few who can't be trusted, do drugs, or do nothing! 
Our problem is that our house sits only 20 feet from the road. We have 35 acres, but you can't protect your stock , tractor sheds, gardens, etc., 24/7 Our big garden is a ways down the road and across the street. 
Any idea's about what we can do? Also, I assume folks from the towns and city's will drift out to the country area's...What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Reptilicus

Hey all, been out of touch for a while due to work but "I'm Back". In answer to the OP about all I can say is that "ALL" liabilities, whether they be my neighbors, a pack of rabid dogs, a band of the dregs of society, or Godzilla himself, will be dealt with in a swift, non discriminatory and professional manner on a first come first serve basis. And there's plenty to go around! Our group lives very close around in all directions and having means of communication with each other means the "liabilities are already surrounded!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

as i live in the city with about 1.5 million people around me and like 99.9 % i guess being not even prepared for a weekend without ordering food or going out to eat, i'd say i've ot about 1.5 m neighbors who will be a liability...just saying i gotta bug out or i'm screwed:shock:


----------



## Pacombatsurvivor

Hey Northern Maine, My closest neighbor sounds a whole lot like yours. I have a slightly different approach though. When I am unfortunate enough to have to interact with him I just act as dumb and ignorant as he is, my thought behind this is he has no idea that I have set myself and family in a good place as far as food, water, and firearms. I actually told him when he was eager to show me a firearm that he had purchased that I don't care for them. My hope is when the shit hits the fan he will figure I have nothing he needs. And he can wander off and starve some where. If he does decide to "stop over" he will be expecting the sheep I have always portrayed myself as in his presence. So I figure I'll have the jump on him in that aspect. The "moral" of the story is my personal belief is not to let others no that I am a "Prepper" although I hate that term. And if you folks are well stocked up for when the shtf you would be better served to keep that to yourselves.


----------



## inceptor

Food for thought. 

Don't write off your neighbors yet. I do have one I consider a liability. I may need to deal with him, I'm not real sure yet. 

But who's to say you won't be cut off from your group. Who's to say they won't have their own emergencies at the same time. You may need to help organize your neighborhood. Who else has as much or more to loose than your neighbors? What you consider a liability now may become an asset.


----------



## spokes

Not so much worried about neighbors (we have a lot of Amish around us) as we are about our city dwelling friends who have already voiced a desire to join our rural life style should TSHTF. A few of them would be a benefit as they do have a clue as to what prepping is all about, but the ones who worry me are the ones who need the weekly trip to the beauty parlor and the ones who have never bent their backs to the rigors of splitting their own wood to heat. We try to keep in shape, they sit in front of the TV in the recliner all day. We have the room to offer them a place to stay if the need arises but we always tell them they have to bring their own food, their own guns, their own ammo, their own tools and be prepared to work.

We have one friend who, when asked when they are going to come for a visit, says, "It's so hard to plan time, you always have so much work to do." Of course we do, we live on a farm!

We have had a few friends who have said "we can do that" others just kind of blink at us bewildered. THOSE are the ones we worry about.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Inor said:


> This is strictly an outsider's opinion, but I had a contract in Huntington, WV in the pre-9/11 days (so it was at least 15 years ago). Back then anyway, the WV good ol' boys that I met had probably forgotten more about the "self-sufficient lifestyle" than I will ever know. Unless it has changed since, I pity the Cincinnati or Washington D.C. looter that goes there looking for easy pickings.


 Except for a few years I was in the Army, I have lived here my whole life. Things haven't changed that much since you were here. If they are a'coming, they better come heavy armed, cause everyone I know are.


----------



## inceptor

Moonshinedave said:


> Except for a few years I was in the Army, I have lived here my whole life. Things haven't changed that much since you were here. If they are a'coming, they better come heavy armed, cause everyone I know are.


That's what I remember (and liked) about WV. Beautiful country.


----------



## ekim

I've got one neighbor that will probably not make it if the SHTF if me and all the other neighbors have any say about it. What a waste product and a threat to all the neighbors even in current times.


----------



## preppernorthwest88

I dont have neighbors that are a liability but I do have a roomate that would be one.


----------



## Lucky Jim

preppernorthwest88 said:


> I dont have neighbors that are a liability but I do have a roomate that would be one.


Better make that EX-roomate as soon as you can..


----------



## tribby01

I have neighbors that are the same way. but I have plenty of Firepower and I have body armor. Military and Police. A couple sets for people I invite.


----------



## mcangus

I hope in the worst scenario, some of you guys will at least be open to talking to your neighbors and trying to work something out, at least talk and really see if there is a win-win for the neighborhood. You may find it hard to imagine now, but perhaps in an event where everyone is scared and confused, you will realize people need to work together to survive long term. Trust me, even you will be scared.

Also not many of you wrote really valid reasons why you are so concerned about your neighbor. How many of you spend a reasonable time getting to actually know your neighbor? They probably have negative views on you, but you are the good guy right?

I am concerned about some elderly neighbors who live in my neighborhood. Some of them don't have family really close by, even if they did, it is possible that they won't be able to assist them for whatever reason.


----------



## mcangus

spokes said:


> Not so much worried about neighbors (we have a lot of Amish around us) as we are about our city dwelling friends who have already voiced a desire to join our rural life style should TSHTF. A few of them would be a benefit as they do have a clue as to what prepping is all about, but the ones who worry me are the ones who need the weekly trip to the beauty parlor and the ones who have never bent their backs to the rigors of splitting their own wood to heat. We try to keep in shape, they sit in front of the TV in the recliner all day. We have the room to offer them a place to stay if the need arises but we always tell them they have to bring their own food, their own guns, their own ammo, their own tools and be prepared to work.
> 
> We have one friend who, when asked when they are going to come for a visit, says, "It's so hard to plan time, you always have so much work to do." Of course we do, we live on a farm!
> 
> We have had a few friends who have said "we can do that" others just kind of blink at us bewildered. THOSE are the ones we worry about.


Replying to old post, hopefully you still visit the forum.

Regarding your city friends? Have you told them it is ok to come over? If so, maybe you can at least talk to them again and agree on some basics, like they must bring all their food, water, batteries, guns, etc.


----------



## Armed Iowa

Great topic, I never really thought about this....I will now.


----------



## Mike45

inceptor said:


> Food for thought.
> 
> Don't write off your neighbors yet. I do have one I consider a liability. I may need to deal with him, I'm not real sure yet.
> 
> But who's to say you won't be cut off from your group. Who's to say they won't have their own emergencies at the same time. You may need to help organize your neighborhood. Who else has as much or more to loose than your neighbors? What you consider a liability now may become an asset.


I wouldn't write all of them off, but those that will become liabilities will reveal themselves quickly enough anyway. Hopefully if it comes to that, those that remain and try to organize can get rid of them without any fuss.


----------



## GTGallop

No one is a liability until they become a liability.
And ANYONE can become a liability.

Work now to foster alliances and better assess the intentions of people at peace. When they have nothing to gain from you, they are easier to read.


----------



## SquirrelBait

I live in a small town that tries to call itself a city. To the East of me, I have a self entitled little meth head, Her freak of a mate, And her messed up kid. To the South East is another family of buzzard bait who were kicked out by her own father because he couldn't handle their crap, A vicious alcoholic, And many more who don't have a clue how to spell prep let alone do it. To the West of me is a Marine Corps Vet and his family. 

When the brown hits the oscillating rotor, I will hole up for about a month. Lay low and see who does what. 

If they try me, They will find me, And they will wish they hadn't for about two seconds...


----------



## Innkeeper

Moonshinedave said:


> Except for a few years I was in the Army, I have lived here my whole life. Things haven't changed that much since you were here. If they are a'coming, they better come heavy armed, cause everyone I know are.


I worked with some WV NG Artillery types on my last deployment good guys, I still keep in touch with a few of them, and I will say WV is some beautiful country. The guys I know are like you I do not see them brooking much crap from the low life entitlement types.


----------



## 2Tim215

SquirrelBait said:


> I live in a small town that tries to call itself a city. To the East of me, I have a self entitled little meth head, Her freak of a mate, And her messed up kid. To the South East is another family of buzzard bait who were kicked out by her own father because he couldn't handle their crap, A vicious alcoholic, And many more who don't have a clue how to spell prep let alone do it. To the West of me is a Marine Corps Vet and his family.
> 
> When the brown hits the oscillating rotor, I will hole up for about a month. Lay low and see who does what.
> 
> If they try me, They will find me, And they will wish they hadn't for about two seconds...


Sounds like "Justified"- do you also have Mags down the road:lol:


----------



## whoppo

Most of my neighbors have a clue and would not be a problem should the world turn to shit.
There are one or two that are questionable, but should they become problematic, they might also become food or fertilizer.


----------



## Badcompany

Best thing when TSHTF is to jump straight to offense. Maybe start thinking long range capability so it doesn't come to a "high speed Death machine" situation. Nothing gets to high speed from 500 yards.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

I've always thought the biggest threat people will face is from their own neighbors. And think about how many of your neighbors may currently be on some type of mood altering drug. America is the most over prescribed drugged up country on Earth. It's the only thing that allows some people to function normally, God only knows how crazy they will act when they're denied access to those meds.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Time for people to come to the realization that if they and their children are starving to death someone who you think of as a close friend will without hesitation shoot you in the head to get your supplies. Also be aware that there are some folks out there that may be thought of as good upstanding citizens who with the absence of law will kill other people simply because they can do so without worry of being punished for it. If you have to think about someone killing you for something so simple as an axe, a 5 gallon bucket, or a wheelbarrow/pull wagon.


----------



## kevincali

All my neighbors are good people I would help in a shtf scenario except 3 houses. Ones a drunk, and we've exchanged words before. He can piss off. Next are white supremacists. The kids turned his life around, so I'll help him and his family if need be (expecting a baby) but the third one is a pedophile. He is getting strung up by his nutsack as soon as shtf. 

Otherwise the neighborhood is smallish, and everyone waves hi at each other


----------



## SquirrelBait

Sorry friend you lost me. What is "Justified" is it a song or a movie? I might watch it.


----------



## big paul

I don't think my neighbours would become a liability, I don't think many would last that long!!!


----------



## Southern Dad

I don't plan to stay in my neighborhood long term if the SHTF. As I've said earlier in the thread, I've got a few neighbor's with some skills, and one with a few pre-1976 cars that could be handy but I'm planning to get me and mine to a remote cabin in North Georgia. I think that after the SHTF it will be a great time to not have close neighbors.


----------



## big paul

most Brit preppers say I have bugged out already considering where I live.


----------

